# Overcoming Depersonalization and Feelings of Unreality: A self-help guide using Cognitive Behavioral Techniques



## mark1234 (Sep 7, 2013)

I am reading this book now. I find it very good. Much better than

Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder: A Mindfulness and Acceptance Guide to Conquering Feelings of Numbness and Unreality


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Where did you get it? downloaded it somewhere for free?


----------



## mark1234 (Sep 7, 2013)

I got mine on Amazon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2016)

i just got the other book you mentioned, is it any good, haven't started it yet?


----------



## mark1234 (Sep 7, 2013)

It is worth reading, but it is not a great book.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm wary of ebooks about things people desperately need help with. I'd rather buy a published book that was made into a physical copy. That means some line of people at a publishing company looked it over and made sure it wasn't basic information watered down over so many pages. I'm not saying this ebook isn't any good, just that my experience with self-help books has already been iffy, not to mention ones that aren't subject to any kind of discrimination.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

It's a published book. Just google it. It's also offered on this site via imgur, search for free book + title.

A good read.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Surfer Rosa said:


> I'm wary of ebooks about things people desperately need help with. I'd rather buy a published book that was made into a physical copy. That means some line of people at a publishing company looked it over and made sure it wasn't basic information watered down over so many pages. I'm not saying this ebook isn't any good, just that my experience with self-help books has already been iffy, not to mention ones that aren't subject to any kind of discrimination.


The book mentioned in the post title is actually written by psychologists and psychiatrists from the KCL research unit, so if there was a definitive treatment plan to follow I guess this book would be it.

Fair point about ebooks and such, though. There's a lot of snake oil salesmen out there.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Okay, so it's not one of those. Cool.

I've been trying to figure out what mindfulness means. Workbooks and guides can be really helpful. My therapist is always giving me those. I'd be reading this book, but I'm short on $.

What's your favorite part from the book?


----------

